# Medical Scrubs/Softball Uniforms



## kak9288

Im looking for some good Medical Uniform wholesalers and team uniform wholesalers. Any suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vctradingcubao

Hi Kevin. Do you prefer a US or overseas vendor?


----------



## cheerupblue

I don't know if they sell wholesale, but if you're looking for some great scrubs that are cut for women (i.e. not so baggy and ill fitting as so many unisex scrubs), I would check out a brand called Urbane Scrubs. I have many pairs of scrubs (work in healthcare) and those are my faves. They come in lots of colors, too. They are pretty pricey compared to other scrubs, though.


----------



## kak9288

I would use either, I just would like one with a lot of selection and a good website or catalog. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney

try here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t15113.html


----------



## davinci

Does anyone know where I could have custom scrubs made?
I am looking for 65/35 cotton polyester blend, size range from xs-3x, 5 colors with 250-500pc per color. Thats 1250-2500 pcs. Would be willing to go with higher minumums if the price was ok. Just neeed tops only. I have checked some China manufacturs but the want larger orders. 
Thanks


----------



## Caringclothing

I would recommend to you our site here @ [URL="http://www.caringclothing.com/%3c/a"]http://www.caringclothing.com/. We do offer great designs of scrubs in their lowest prices. Come and visit us!


----------



## jonknebel

You should check out industrialworkgear.com. They have medical uniforms and scrubs at good prices.


----------



## lionel garcia

Hi, I have a factory in DR which worked with Gildan and is stop now, with 6,000dz/week
lgarcia@GRupojdr.com


----------



## juniforms

We offer a wide array of uniforms for healthcare industry online. Our vast range of healthcare uniforms and accessories can make sure that your staff is happy to spend the day in an exceedingly snug and sensible uniform. At uniforms super store you will get the best quality apparel at very reasonable price. We are the wholesale supplier of healthcare products in Australia, Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney.


----------

